# RUZZLE



## Minerva (20 Febbraio 2013)

- 
Fabio Chiusi per "l'Espresso"



C'è un mistero all'origine del successo di Ruzzle, il gioco per smartphone che sta facendo impazzire 27 milioni di utenti in 150 Paesi: nessuno, nemmeno i creatori, sa quale sia stata la scintilla che ha trasformato una semplice riedizione di Scarabeo in un fenomeno planetario.

Ideato nel marzo del 2012 da un team di sei programmatori della svedese Mag Interactive, in tutto una decina di dipendenti con sede a Stoccolma, Ruzzle non diventa "virale" che negli ultimi mesi dell'anno scorso. Perché certo, l'obiettivo di diffondersi tra gli utenti svedesi, prima, e scandinavi, poi, poteva già dirsi riuscito.

Ma altra cosa è diventare la app più scaricata dell'Apple Store negli Stati Uniti, con 100 milioni di partite giocate ogni giorno, un tempo di gioco che eccede i 10 mila anni e, come vanta il co-fondatore Daniel Hasselberg a "l'Espresso", una distanza totale percorsa dalle dita a caccia di formare parole dal punteggio sempre più elevato «che supera i 100 giri intorno al mondo».

ruzzle 

È dunque a dicembre che accade qualcosa: i download iniziano a salire vertiginosamente e senza sosta. L'ipotesi dei creatori, suffragata dai dati di Google Analytics, è che tutto sia partito da un gruppo di liceali di Collins, Louisiana, una cittadina poco distante da New Orleans. «Hanno semplicemente iniziato a condividerlo con gli amici», spiega l'altro co-fondatore Roger Skagerwall all'Upstart Business Journal. Poi i meccanismi che hanno trasformato il passaparola in valanghe di "cinguettii" su Twitter e "mi piace" su Facebook hanno fatto il resto.

Dimostrando così che il successo di Ruzzle sta certo nell'immediatezza di un gioco in cui si sfida un avversario, casuale o tra i propri amici sui social network, a trovare più parole di senso compiuto in tre round di due minuti a partire da una griglia di 16 lettere, ma anche e soprattutto nella totale integrazione con le reti sociali: dalla possibilità di vantarsi sulla propria bacheca per aver sconfitto l'avversario, alla chat integrata nell'applicazione stessa, che fa del gioco anche una community di persone che interagiscono tra loro.

Agli italiani, Ruzzle è piaciuto e piace da morire. Secondo i dati in possesso di Hasselberg, sono 7 milioni gli iscritti nel nostro Paese. Tradotto: su quattro smartphone venduti in Italia, uno ce l'ha installato. In media (ma i dati sono quelli della stessa Mag Interactive) nel nostro Paese si giocherebbero 30 milioni di partite al giorno: un primato mondiale - in rapporto alla popolazione - che sarebbe dovuto anche alla nostra lingua le cui parole si adatterebbero meglio di altre al giochino.

ruzzle 

Un fenomeno di massa, comunque. Che ha raggiunto anche la politica, quando gli abili comunicatori di Proforma lo hanno utilizzato per uno spot elettorale in favore di Nichi Vendola, 36 mila visualizzazioni su YouTube, in cui a comporre i nomi di Berlusconi, Casini e Monti si perdono punti e «l'Italia ha già perso».

Ma perché Ruzzle ci piace tanto? «La curiosità, il fatto che tanti utenti lo menzionassero su Facebook ha contato tantissimo», risponde Roberto Buffa, ideatore della trasmissione GameTime sul canale Axn. Semplicità e immediatezza lo rendono alla portata di tutti, prosegue l'esperto di gaming, e certo «c'è una componente di sfida».

Ma Ruzzle «è un fenomeno "social", che si è formato in maniera molto differente rispetto alla diffusione di altri giochi per cellulare che si rivolgono ai videogiocatori accaniti». «È veloce, giocabile anche con livelli diversi di competenza e non particolarmente frustrante», aggiunge Manuela Cantoia, docente presso la facoltà di Psicologia dell'Università Cattolica di Milano e specializzata nel rapporto tra videogiochi e apprendimento. «Inoltre si gioca in più modalità: da soli, con amici o con sconosciuti».

E non sempre gli amici sono quelli di Facebook. Per Buffa sempre più spesso giovani e giovanissimi siedono attorno a un tavolo per giocare insieme a Ruzzle, ciascuno con il suo smartphone: «Per esempio al cinema, durante l'attesa che il film inizi». Non a caso, forse, ai primi di marzo si terrà «il più grande torneo nazionale di Ruzzle», al Palalottomatica, nell'ambito di Roma Comics and Games.

ruzzle 

Insomma, ai teorici della separazione di reale e virtuale, il gioco risponde fornendo una esperienza «social dal vivo» che lascia al contempo connessi e integrati. Eppure gli allarmisti sembravano aver già raggiunto i lidi di Ruzzle. «Notti in bianco in agguato», titolava l'AdnKronos il 25 gennaio ventilando, per bocca del direttore del Centro per le psicopatologie del Web del Policlinico Gemelli, Federico Tonioni, minacce come la dipendenza e la perdita di contatto con la realtà. Adesso Tonioni spiega di essere stato frainteso: «Non esiste nessun allarme Ruzzle», mette subito in chiaro. Perché se «il meccanismo di base», spiega, «è dissociativo, non è detto sia patologico. Anzi, un certo livello di distaccamento dalla realtà è funzionale al pensiero e alla razionalità, quasi come un sogno a occhi aperti».

Il che, secondo lo psichiatra, fornisce un'ulteriore chiave interpretativa del boom del gioco: «Sicuramente non è un caso che sia giunto in un momento di simile crisi sociale ed economica, in cui non si vede la luce in fondo al tunnel. C'è voglia di distrazione».

Invece di soffermarsi sui rischi, ancora del tutto ipotetici, derivanti da overdose di cruciverba 2.0, c'è chi esplora gli aspetti positivi della passione per Ruzzle. «Per giocare bene bisogna avere buon repertorio e accesso lessicale (conoscere tante parole e riuscire a recuperarle e ricostruirle in fretta)», spiega Cantoia, «ma anche capacità visuo-spaziali per analizzare lo schema di gioco (bisogna esplorare le caselle vicine in più direzioni)».

Quindi alcune persone sono più portate di altre? «In generale, potrebbero essere facilitate le persone cognitivamente flessibili che riescono ad adattare in fretta le soluzioni, in base alle disponibilità di lettere sullo schema: trasformare femminili-maschili, plurali-singolari, desinenze verbali e così via».

La positività sta nel fatto che diversi studiosi sostengono che tutte queste abilità vengano potenziate dall'uso di giochi come Ruzzle. Non solo: secondo il neuroscenziato Michael Merzenick, teorico della plasticità del cervello, «giochi che richiedono giudizi sempre più accurati e impegnativi, gesti sempre più veloci, concentrazione» e che insomma, specie in un contesto "social", forniscono «sfide cognitive sempre più ardue possono condurre a cambiamenti nel cervello che facilitino questi comportamenti».

Certo, «non ci sono ancora studi su Ruzzle», ricorda Daphne Bavelier, direttrice di un laboratorio di neuroscienze cognitive a Ginevra che porta il suo nome. E «senza prove sperimentali non si può dire che possa potenziare dei processi cognitivi», precisa Cantoia. Tuttavia, le competenze richieste sono le stesse ed esercitarle non può che giovare. Sempre che non diventi una mania, compulsione.

Un freno alla dipendenza, e a un'ulteriore diffusione, potrebbe esserci. È che su Ruzzle si può imbrogliare, e si può farlo facilmente. Sull'Apple Store sono ben dieci le applicazioni che permettono di truccare una partita, dando all'imbroglione la possibilità di accedere a una lista con tutte le combinazioni di parole (anche inesistenti, ma valide), a partire da quelle che forniscono i punteggi più elevati. «È il motivo per cui oggi non ci gioco più», dice Buffa.

A Stoccolma - vale a dire nella sede della Mag Interactive - sono ben consci del problema: «Ci stiamo lavorando, e già questo mese aggiungeremo diverse funzionalità che renderanno molto più difficile imbrogliare. E tutti gli imbroglioni che saranno segnalati verranno immediatamente sospesi dal gioco», sostiene Hasselberg.

Un intervento pesante, dunque, che tuttavia rischia di portare in Ruzzle i problemi già visti, e mai risolti, su Facebook per quanto riguarda la sospensione dei profili di utenti definiti "disturbatori" da altri utenti. E che potrebbe non risolvere nulla, dato che un semplice algoritmo per calcolare le combinazioni di parole a partire da un set di lettere è sempre possibile. Anche il limite fisiologico potrebbe essere vicino.

Poco male: il nuovo gioco dell'azienda svedese, Quizcross, ha già 300 mila iscritti. E tra le 145 recensioni, spunta quella che suona come una profezia: «Meglio di Ruzzle!».


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Febbraio 2013)

lo studio psico-sociale e il collegamento alla crisi per un banalissimo giochino mi mancava. E pensare che io pensavo fosse solo un giochino...:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (21 Febbraio 2013)

beh, dietro ogni semplice giochino c'è sempre quantomeno uno studio


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva;bt7451 ha detto:
			
		

> beh, dietro ogni semplice giochino c'è sempre quantomeno uno studio


Ma concordo che ci sia uno studio.
 Essendo stato un accanito videogiocatore so benissimo quali sono i risolti, negativi e positivi. Psicologici ed economici.
 Sono gli estremismi ridicoli legati alla crisi che mi stupiscono proprio perchè è un giochino che come minimo necessita di uno Smartphone.


----------

